# Ken Shamrock v's James Toney Sept 23 Texas.



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Sigh...Whens Ken going to give it up?

I hope he wins, I really do but I cant remember the last time I saw Shamrock shoot for a takedown and if he tries to stand with Toney he's going to get destroyed.


----------



## Sicilian Soulja (Oct 6, 2009)

shamrock should easily win this, first round either submission or tko via ground and pound

if he loses.... he will disgrace the mma community


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

this is a disgrace who ever wins. I hate that two guys that shouldn't even be fighting MMA are going to get paid $$$ whilst some UFC guys are only geting $


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Well Shamrock isnt scoring any big pay days recently and theres no way Toney will get anywhere near the 500k he got for fighting Couture.

As for Shamrock scoring the take down - that was exactly my point - when was the last time anyone even saw Shamrock try a takedown? He didnt try a single takedown as far as I recall against Rizzo, Ivey, Clifton or Ortiz 1,2 or 3. He managed to try a takedown against Franklin but only after falling on his ass after botching a high kick.

Theres rumours that his knees are so knackered that he cant shoot any more and one things for certain, Kenny cant outstrike an accomplished boxer like Toney so sadly, unless Kens discovered the fountain of youth, I think he will foolishly try to outbox Toney and end up suffering for it.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

More news on this: According to Fighters Only, this bout will consist of 8 x 3 minute rounds with the fighters being stood up if the action remains on the floor for more than 30 seconds.

Comments by Shamrock seem to suggest that Toney insisted on the rule change with Shamrock apparantly happy to oblige, stating "I'm going to bloody you up!"


----------



## Sicilian Soulja (Oct 6, 2009)

so its basically a boxing match, thats pathetic


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

This is ****ing pathetic, either fight MMA or don't. What promotion is this under??


----------

